# Teds first visit to the groomers



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I brought Ted to the groomers today for a sanitary clip,a brushing and nails. Apparently he was an excellent boy! Everything I'm doing so far is good, only a couple knots that she easily got out and she did his ears and said that they were very clean!
Oh, Ted now weighs a whopping 7lbs at 6 1/4 months!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh sweet little Ted!I'm not sure if he is looking too happy about that bow in his hair!!My avatar pic is of Dizzie when he was 6 1/4 months old after his first trim etc.Before the coat blowing!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ted! I love his little top knot!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG I didn't think Ted could get any cuter! Timmy's going to the groomer tomorrow and boy does he need it! I'll stick my nose in his fut tomorrow, no way today! uke:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww he looks adorable! I'm sure he hates the bow LOL

Lately, I have been scouring the area to find a grooming class. The lady at the groomer I take Quincy to hasn't gotten in touch, so I'm looking around. Not because I want a new career, but I want to be able to groom Quincy the right way.

I put Q on the scale with me today and at 5.5 months he appears to weigh about 13 pounds! Holy cow! What age do they hit their max weight, I wonder?

I need to give Q a bath this week. He stinks with all this rain and mud. Plus we've been walking every day and the grass is pretty wet where we go. I'm just waiting for the weather to be a little more sunny (who am I kidding, I'm being lazy LOL)


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Ted has come so far from that little 3 lb ball of fur you brought home. He's so cute. Bet that bandana doesn't stay on long! Is he really 6 1/4 months old? When was he born? I thought Kallie was older than Ted. She was born April 16. Maybe we just got her first cause Ted was a preemie.

Dory - stop by your vet & weigh Q if you really want to know his weight. My vet says I can do that any time w/no charge.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

doesn't get much cuter then that!!


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

Very cute! I love the bandanna.

Stanley weighed 7.4 lbs at his vet visit 2 weeks ago but now I'm thinking he's 8+. He's just over 4 months so we're excited to see how big he ends up...thinking between 13-15.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute as can be!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

he looks very nice!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

crazy how fast they grow up!! I still imagine him as the pup in the cup in your avatar!!!
Time sure does fly... he is a handsome boy


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted doesn't look much bigger or different to me. Guess because I am with him 97% of the time. I'll have to leave for a whole day so I can see the difference. Ted is not bothered by the bandana or the top knot. My husband refers it as a sumo knot as he isn't thrilled that a boy has a pony tail! lol He (hubby) really hated the bow, although its still in.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ted is a little cutie pie! I love the topknots for boys or girls! Abby won't keep one in but McGee did when he was younger but now won't keep one in, either. He has to do everything his sissy does!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Teds 5 1/4 months*



Sparkle said:


> Ted has come so far from that little 3 lb ball of fur you brought home. He's so cute. Bet that bandana doesn't stay on long! Is he really 6 1/4 months old? When was he born? I thought Kallie was older than Ted. She was born April 16. Maybe we just got her first cause Ted was a preemie.
> 
> Dory - stop by your vet & weigh Q if you really want to know his weight. My vet says I can do that any time w/no charge.


Feel like such a fool. I counted April as a month. You are right Ted was born April 23rd! I will use my "senior moment card" on this one!ound:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Ted has come so far from that little 3 lb ball of fur you brought home. He's so cute. Bet that bandana doesn't stay on long! Is he really 6 1/4 months old? When was he born? I thought Kallie was older than Ted. She was born April 16. Maybe we just got her first cause Ted was a preemie.
> 
> Dory - stop by your vet & weigh Q if you really want to know his weight. My vet says I can do that any time w/no charge.


Yeah, I'm going to stop by one of these days when we're out. Quincy was born April 18th


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Cute picture! It looks like Ted's coloring is lightening up a little or is that just the sun playing tricks in the photo?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Just the sun. I had him sitting on a kitchen chair and the bay window was behind him. The chair pad is a light colour also.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ted is so cute! It's been fun reading your posts and watching him grow.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

Ted is adorable!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

lise said:


> Feel like such a fool. I counted April as a month. You are right Ted was born April 23rd! I will use my "senior moment card" on this one!ound:


Wasn't trying to correct you, Lise! I was just thinking that there were just a few days between Kallie, Ted & Quincy. It'll be fun watching them grow up on here. I'm sure Ted's going to be the smallest of the 3. Kallie's right @ 9.1 lbs now. Growing wayyyyyyyyy to fast!!!


----------

